# Deduction for interest on foreign margin loans



## bellenuit (23 July 2010)

If you have earned income from foreign shares which you purchased with a margin loan through a foreign broker, where on the tax return do you make a deduction for the interest paid?

Foreign Dividends are declared at Item 20 in the Tax Return.

Item D8, Dividend Deductions, only relates to Dividends declared at Item 11, which are Australian Dividends only.

I'm lost as to where I should declare margin interest on loans to buy foreign shares.


----------



## bellenuit (24 July 2010)

bellenuit said:


> If you have earned income from foreign shares which you purchased with a margin loan through a foreign broker, where on the tax return do you make a deduction for the interest paid?
> 
> Foreign Dividends are declared at Item 20 in the Tax Return.
> 
> ...




Answering my own question in case anyone else has the same issue.

I think it goes in the supplementary under 16 "Other Deductions".  If I am wrong, please correct me.


----------

